# New Avy Trend



## x65943 (Oct 2, 2017)

Vinscool mania never dies
































Grab this template and make your own!




(Template may not appear properly in dark theme)

_*AND*_ some awesome people made some OC!


----------



## Beerus (Oct 2, 2017)

dank


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 2, 2017)

x65943 said:


> Vinscool mania never dies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no


----------



## Ricken (Oct 2, 2017)

x65943 said:


> Vinscool mania never dies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a feeling this would happen


----------



## dAVID_ (Oct 2, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Oh no



Oh yes~!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I'm going to make a gordon freeman one


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 2, 2017)

oh fuck


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 2, 2017)

@VinsCool why do you do this? D:


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 2, 2017)

Oh, that took a lot longer than what I thought.

Nice mockup @x65943  They're wellm made.

By the way guys, just so you know, at no point I want everyone to copy my profile picture, or to start making silly trends under my name. Hope you understand.

By the way, I used this image to get my previous Toon Link avatars.



Spoiler: Toon Link Faces


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 2, 2017)

x65943 said:


>


Oh my god @Lilith Valentine That's superb


----------



## Beerus (Oct 2, 2017)

could have been better


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 2, 2017)

sonic mania is better
also make one with knuckles saying OH NO


----------



## drenal (Oct 2, 2017)

i ain't got one and i can't draw. well shit


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 2, 2017)

I wanna make one for myself but I don't have a proper place to sit so I can draw, nor do I know where my drawing tablet is since we quite literally just moved


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 2, 2017)

i draw on 3DS or with mouse
MEN DRAW WITH MOUSE  >: )


----------



## drenal (Oct 2, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> i draw on 3DS or with mouse
> MEN DRAW WITH MOUSE  >: )


i can't draw whatsoever, does that count?


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 2, 2017)

drenal said:


> i can't draw whatsoever, does that count?


if you really want to draw, go practice a lot


----------



## drenal (Oct 2, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> if you really want to draw, go practice a lot


.-. wow never heard that before


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 2, 2017)

drenal said:


> .-. wow never heard that before


sarcasm is fun sometimes, but do you think that doing nothing you will learn how to draw?


----------



## CeeDee (Oct 2, 2017)

shit I can't draw


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 2, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> shit I can't draw


I JUST
WHAT THE..
BUT I..
FUC....
>n>
<n<


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 2, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> shit I can't draw


Don't worry, I can't draw either. I'm so pathetic I pay people to draw me.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 2, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Don't worry, I can't draw either. I'm so pathetic I pay people to draw me.


wherez mah moni... i mean i have more drawings :'3


----------



## CeeDee (Oct 2, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Don't worry, I can't draw either. I'm so pathetic I pay people to draw me.


I'm too cheap to even do that. I just rely on my friends for that... the few I still have that can, anyhow


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 2, 2017)

x65943 said:


>


OMG dude I love you XD


----------



## drenal (Oct 2, 2017)

if i had a drawing tablet i could probably make a semi-decent one but i dont so oh well

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 2, 2017)

i want a drawing tablet, so i could stop drawing on 3DS


----------



## drenal (Oct 2, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> i want a drawing tablet, so i could stop drawing on 3DS


i can't even draw on my 3ds right now cause i lost my stylus and i don't have any more


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 2, 2017)

drenal said:


> i can't even draw on my 3ds right now cause i lost my stylus and i don't have any more


use another object


----------



## drenal (Oct 2, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> use another object


like what? i dont have any ideas


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Oct 2, 2017)

Holy crap, these are amazing


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 2, 2017)

drenal said:


> like what? i dont have any ideas


A mechanical pencil with all the lead taken out. I think I used to do that whenever I lost all of my styluses.


----------



## drenal (Oct 2, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> A mechanical pencil with all the lead taken out. I think I used to do that whenever I lost all of my styluses.


i dont have any mechanical pencils


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Oct 2, 2017)

Nope I can't draw but I would love one.

Just do a Rei


----------



## drenal (Oct 2, 2017)

yeah me too. oh well


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 2, 2017)

drenal said:


> i dont have any mechanical pencils


Hm, maybe empty pens, or pens with a retractable tip on them?


----------



## drenal (Oct 2, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Hm, maybe empty pens, or pens with a retractable tip on them?


i lost all of mine during the first week of school


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 2, 2017)

mine is done


----------



## x65943 (Oct 2, 2017)

Beerus said:


> View attachment 101113 could have been better


This is a masterpiece


BlueFox gui said:


> mine is done


This is awesome! I really like how you animated it !

Haha this makes me too happy.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 2, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> mine is done


SHUUUPER SANIC


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 2, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> SHUUUPER SANIC


the file name is supah sanic lol


----------



## drenal (Oct 2, 2017)

x65943 said:


>


ohmygod you actually made one? awesome


----------



## ratsata (Oct 2, 2017)

jajaja nice


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Oct 2, 2017)

Here's mine!

@x65943 Can I be added to the OP? :3


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 2, 2017)

I love it!


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 2, 2017)

Fine


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 2, 2017)

No Cat Noir?
Rubbish!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 2, 2017)

AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH I need one for SMag!!!


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 2, 2017)

Voxel said:


> AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH I need one for SMag!!!


DO IT NOW!


----------



## HamBone41801 (Oct 2, 2017)

too bad I cant draw. I'ma try anyway tho.


----------



## MartyDreamy (Oct 2, 2017)

I'm just remembering now that I can't draw, but I think I should try to do Alice Angel :3


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 2, 2017)

EDIT: Now 40% less ugly


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 2, 2017)

Voxel said:


> View attachment 101155


hahahaha amazing


----------



## HamBone41801 (Oct 2, 2017)

Here ya go. all I could do.


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 2, 2017)

Hi.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Oct 2, 2017)

Could you do me one please.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 2, 2017)

i fucking dare anyone to make one for me


----------



## Chary (Oct 2, 2017)

...when in Rome


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 2, 2017)

next will be.... hmmm... will beeeee......
GOKU


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 2, 2017)

Fuck it, can I have one?


----------



## jDSX (Oct 2, 2017)

May I please have one but one of morgana from persona 5?


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 2, 2017)

I might do one for Midna, I just need a bridge to jump off to find the art skills to do it


----------



## DeslotlCL (Oct 2, 2017)

To make one or not to make one...


----------



## NicoAICP (Oct 2, 2017)

Redrawn it


----------



## EthanAddict (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Oct 2, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


>


please no


----------



## EthanAddict (Oct 2, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> please no



???


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 2, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> ???


well, you obviously de-shaded my drawing, deleted the face and put a lenny face on it. can you please make your own or use the template? I don't want to see my work in such retarded "drawings".


----------



## MartyDreamy (Oct 2, 2017)

So yeah. After like 1 hour I think? of sketches, I can say that I'm just so bad at drawing. Boi, so fuck, can I request an Alice Angel new avy style pretty please? :3


----------



## drenal (Oct 2, 2017)

this just gets better by the second


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Oct 2, 2017)

I got bored and made these variants


----------



## drenal (Oct 2, 2017)

AyanamiRei0 said:


> I got bored and made these variants
> 
> View attachment 101186 View attachment 101187 View attachment 101188 View attachment 101189


someone should make a smash bros skin for toon link using these


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 3, 2017)

I updated the gbatemp man one to more so represent my pov of the site


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 3, 2017)

I made some for the default avatars

I got a bit lazy with the last two, but oh well

EDIT: forgot to color a part on the female


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2017)

pro tip:
dont use a over sensitive mouse


----------



## drenal (Oct 3, 2017)

i just noticed that the left arm on mine doesn't have the sleeve on it... it doesn't matter, not that big of a deal


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> View attachment 101203 View attachment 101201 View attachment 101200
> I made some for the default avatars
> 
> I got a bit lazy with the last two, but oh well
> ...


I'll use one of these for now.


----------



## EthanAddict (Oct 3, 2017)

@Dionicio3

Sorry, but, @TheKingy34 It was neccessary


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 3, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> @Dionicio3
> 
> Sorry, but @TheKingy34 It was neccessary
> 
> ...


That's not a gender


----------



## EthanAddict (Oct 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> That's not a gender



But he is gay


----------



## cheuble (Oct 3, 2017)

I tried


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 3, 2017)

cheuble said:


> I tried


I want whatever drugs she's on


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I want whatever drugs she's on


its a drug called live


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I want whatever drugs she's on


it's the same as every other propic here.


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 3, 2017)

so what's a good free photo editor to do this?


----------



## EthanAddict (Oct 3, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> so what's a good free photo editor to do this?


GIMP 2


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 3, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> so what's a good free photo editor to do this?


Paint.NET
user friendly, easy to learn, opensoos, plugin support

https://www.getpaint.net/


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 3, 2017)

mspaint 97


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Oct 3, 2017)

Made a few more this time they are from A link to the past and the first Legend of Zelda


----------



## Billy Acuña (Oct 3, 2017)

Richter Belmont?


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Oct 3, 2017)

If anyone has a link design you want for this let me know!


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 4, 2017)

AyanamiRei0 said:


> If anyone has a link design you want for this let me know!


Mind doing me a revamp of my old vinsclone
don't have my actual one in my computer but it is actually this but whith a red circle on the eye pupils.


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 4, 2017)

I wonder if anyone can make me one with either Leon from Resident Evil 4 or Sherry Birkin from Resident Evil 6.

I lack any drawing skills


----------



## Quantumcat (Oct 4, 2017)

Here's mine



Edit: made it better (I think?)


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 4, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Here's mine
> View attachment 101317


I love it!


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 4, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> so what's a good free photo editor to do this?


Gimp is basically Photoshop but is free, you could use that.


----------



## SANIC (Oct 4, 2017)

Can someone make me one using my avatar fidget spinner included


----------



## Quantumcat (Oct 4, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Gimp is basically Photoshop but is free, you could use that.


I made you one


----------



## Meteor7 (Oct 4, 2017)

An attempt was made. I'm not exactly thrilled with how this turned out, but it's something.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Oct 4, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Mind doing me a revamp of my old vinsclone
> don't have my actual one in my computer but it is actually this but whith a red circle on the eye pupils.



Yeah sure!


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Oct 4, 2017)

@keven3477 Hows this?


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 4, 2017)

AyanamiRei0 said:


> @keven3477 Hows this?
> 
> snip


that's great, thank you


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Oct 4, 2017)

Let me just upload it then


----------



## Gizametalman (Oct 4, 2017)

Hate trends, but meh:
She's the most beautiful bootty hunter there is




 Ay, I used mouse to create this one.
REAL MEN USE MOUSE >


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Oct 4, 2017)

Here's a few more because why not.


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 5, 2017)

Using the wonders of MS Paint, my brilliant artistic skills, and a half hour wasted i managed to make a vinsclone avatar:


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 5, 2017)

OH MY GOD IT'S THIS AGAIN HAHAHAH! @VinsCool BRB while I do mine.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Oct 5, 2017)

Can someone like... _magic touch_ this up for me? I'm using this as a reference:






Here's what I got so far and I don't like it:







if someone could touch this up for me, or create from from the above picture, I'd be super thankfuL


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 5, 2017)

I want a meme icon to be made out of the fact that Snufkin hasn't been eating as healthy as he should.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Oct 5, 2017)

I tried!


----------



## BEACHBUM (Oct 9, 2017)

This is fucking gay dude


----------



## drenal (Oct 9, 2017)

BEACHBUM said:


> This is fucking gay dude
> View attachment 102140


you're a bit late to the party


----------



## Beerus (Oct 9, 2017)

BEACHBUM said:


> This is fucking gay dude
> View attachment 102140


looool id bounce on that


----------



## iAqua (Oct 9, 2017)

x65943 said:


> Vinscool mania never dies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u should make me one of these bae


----------



## YTElias (Oct 10, 2017)

make one from my profile picture xd


----------



## Byokugen (Oct 11, 2017)

Oh well guess I won't have one


----------



## Quantumcat (Oct 11, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> Oh well guess I won't have one


Do you want one?


----------



## Quantumcat (Oct 11, 2017)

YTElias said:


> make one from my profile picture xd


----------



## Byokugen (Oct 11, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Do you want one?


That would be lovely
Just now realized I'm missing my left corner
Also I wear glasses and have long black hair


----------



## Quantumcat (Oct 11, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> That would be lovely
> Just now realized I'm missing my left corner
> Also I wear glasses and have long black hair


Sorry they're not very good!! One with glasses, one without (I could try for better glasses if you want).


----------



## YTElias (Oct 11, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> View attachment 102384


thanks


----------



## Quantumcat (Oct 11, 2017)

YTElias said:


> thanks


You used it! Yay


----------



## Byokugen (Oct 11, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Sorry they're not very good!! One with glasses, one without (I could try for better glasses if you want).
> 
> View attachment 102388 View attachment 102389


thank you!!!!!!


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 11, 2017)

I thought VinsClones were dead? VinsCool


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 11, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> I thought VinsClones were dead? VinsCool


Blame @x65943 for this.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 11, 2017)

cough
people should make DerpFox clones
COUGH


----------



## callmeHUNTER (Oct 12, 2017)

Anyone got any Mudkipz dat i can borrow?

Do Mudkipz Please? THANK YOU


----------



## aos10 (Oct 16, 2017)

I want one, but i sucks at photo editing.
anyone?


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 16, 2017)

aos10 said:


> I want one, but i sucks at photo editing.
> anyone?


i charge to do


----------



## jDSX (Oct 16, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> i charge to do





How much?


----------



## Quantumcat (Oct 16, 2017)

I'll make one for anyone as long as they promise to make it their avatar for one week minimum.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 16, 2017)

jDSX said:


> How much?


$2


----------



## jDSX (Oct 16, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> I'll make one for anyone as long as they promise to make it their avatar for one week minimum.



Done


----------



## aos10 (Oct 16, 2017)

trying some with paint


----------



## Quantumcat (Oct 18, 2017)

jDSX said:


> Done


As requested:


----------



## drenal (Oct 18, 2017)

I'm surprised that this is still a thing.


----------



## Jayro (Oct 18, 2017)

Just made mine:


----------



## callmeHUNTER (Oct 19, 2017)

could you do mudkipz please?


----------



## Blue (Oct 23, 2017)

Anyone able to do this for me too?


----------



## MartyDreamy (Oct 23, 2017)

Jayro said:


> Just made mine:
> 
> View attachment 103212


That's so fresh! <3


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 28, 2017)

...I'm trying though it's starting a tad rough


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 29, 2017)

Alright, I will admit to being lazy and just going with some 3d model I found but meh, it sorta works, the 3d model and background I found are decent, though the shifting of the hands and stuff I did feels kinda shitty, and I'm wayyy late on the bandwagon but hey, better late than never, avy to the 3rd dimension

though I need to figure out how to shrink it so I don't get crap for the file size being to large in my profile pic
resolved =D






 

https://valforwing.deviantart.com/art/MMD-Newcomer-Midna-DL-282744135
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/491525746812214894/


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Mar 27, 2018)

How is it?


----------



## LittleFlame (Mar 28, 2018)

it never dies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


@VinsCool


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Mar 28, 2018)

Top This @LittleFlame 
you pesky ningen 

oh @VinsCool


----------



## LittleFlame (Mar 28, 2018)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Top This @LittleFlame
> you pesky ningen
> 
> oh @VinsCool View attachment 118896


hows about I go to sleep first instead lmao, get back at ya in about a week


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 28, 2018)

LittleFlame said:


> it never dies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heroes never die!


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 28, 2018)

I actually have a wacom drawing tablet now and it's simple enough that I might give it a shot later rather than cheating with a 3d model


----------



## LittleFlame (Mar 28, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> Heroes never die!


Mercy main here!


----------



## migles (Mar 28, 2018)

@x65943 i want a mei one 
pls pls pls pls pls pls pls pls

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



GhostLatte said:


> Heroes never die!


dva one, vinsclones zero


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Apr 16, 2018)

Can You add Goku Black to the User Created ones?


----------

